# Change of plans ... Building the CSS 10" subwoofer



## 9niceFinish (Feb 22, 2013)

So my original HT plans have changed. Instead of using the system on the main floor it will be used in the upper living room. This is a much smaller room and will only require a 10" woofer. I would like to stick with CSS and there 10" / 300w Bash combo. 

I have looked other builds in the members section and would like to tune for approx 21-24hz . My problem I am getter is the port that is required. The box volume required is fairly small, but port dimensions are asking for port length of anywhere from 40" to 30" depending on width and height of course. My question is what is the max air speed I can have without getting port noise ???


----------



## gottavtr (Oct 24, 2011)

If a small box size is not a prime need the. Why not go for the 12 in a larger box. That will help some with the port length and you can rest assured that you have extra headroom. 
Zach


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Thread moved to the CSS forum.

A CSS SDX10 / 300w Bash combo and a single 4" flared port can be made to work.

A box net volume of 3.5 cu.ft. tuned to 20 hz would work with a 4" flared port 22" long.

The Bash 300 needs the default hi-pass filter changed from 17.7 hz to 20.4 hz ( Bob does this for a nominal charge).

The maximum port air speed is 27 m/s peak at 20 hz.

Xmax is never exceeded.

Output is 105 db at 20 hz.


----------



## 9niceFinish (Feb 22, 2013)

3.5 - tuned to 20hz. That box is 1 cu.ff bigger than any of the other boxes I see on the site? My listening material will be about 50/50 movie and music would you suggest maybe to tune for a slightly higher frequency???

I will be using a slot port in the build

My problem wasn't so much that I could not get the port dimensions to fit but instead I wasn't sure what the limit for port speed would be


----------



## 9niceFinish (Feb 22, 2013)

Mike would that be a decent setup for music as well??


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Some people like sealed subs for music, I prefer ported as I'm a bass head. It depends what you're preferences are and what kind of music you listen to.

Port air speed depends on the size of the port, what height and width are you modeling? If you're using WinISD can up upload your project file?


----------



## 9niceFinish (Feb 22, 2013)

Tired right now can't figure out how to upload the file. 

But I have 3 ft^3 box tuned to 23hz

Port - 3x5x22 
Port speed = 23m/s @ 22HZ
SPL = 109 @ 23HZ


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

3 cu.ft. tuned to 22 hz has a smoother frequency response. Wether you choose 22 or 23 for tuning frequency the amp needs the HPF changed to 20.4. With the HPF in place the port air speed doesn't exceed 18 m/s so you're good to go.

View attachment 9niceFinish Project.wpr


----------



## 9niceFinish (Feb 22, 2013)

Perfect! Now I can finish up my blue prints for the box. Look forward to building another CSS product !!!


----------



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi,

Thanks Mike for the support. Let me know if I can help in any way.

Bob


----------



## 9niceFinish (Feb 22, 2013)

Bob I will be in contact with you in a about month when I am ready to make the purchase! 

Thanks


----------

